# SW-Foto-Rasterung wie in Zeitungen



## Irish (27. Mai 2003)

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit unter PS, Fotos ähnlich zu Rastern wie in Zeitungen:

z.B.:






Mag sein, dass ich mich mit dieser Frage als PS-Newbie oute, aber ich finde einfach unter den Standard-Filtern keine vergleichbare Lösung. Und die Suchen-Funktion bringt mich hier bislang auch nicht weiter - oder ich benutze einfach die falschen Keywords  .

Daher bin ich für jeden Tip oder Link dankbar.


----------



## nanda (27. Mai 2003)

schau mal hier.


----------



## Fey (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo Irish,

hast du den hier schonmal probiert?
*Filter > Vergröberungsfilter > Farbraster*

Mit ein bisserl rumspielen müsstest du eigentlich ganz passable Ergebnisse kriegen.

Liebe Grüße,
Feyiama


----------



## Irish (27. Mai 2003)

Danke für die prompte Antwort  .

Tja, den Farbraster hatte ich auch gefunden, aber leider kann ich dort ja den max. Radius nicht kleiner als 4 Pixel wählen, so dass das Ergebnis leider sehr grobkörnig wird  ...


----------



## addïct (27. Mai 2003)

dann vergrösserst du das Bild, wendest den Filter an und verkleinerst es wieder


----------



## Irish (27. Mai 2003)

Mei, wie dämlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!! Natürlich!

Ich denke, ich sollte mal schleunigst eine Kaffeepause einlegen. Nochmals danke


----------

